# Shock Waves Bust



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello friends, 

finished one Shock Waves bust from W.Paquet in 1:9.
Thanks Mike F. :wink: 





































Thanks for looking 
Bernd


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Bernd!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Superb dead flesh and detail painting!!

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Excellent Bro!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice colours, made to look easy; who is the character, where from, and what is happening in the scene?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

My dear sir! This was a 1977 film that starred the late, great Peter Cushing, OBE. You can find the details here.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful work here...:thumbsup:
...But why is the SS insignia censored out of the pictures?
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

the .de in the site address indicates a German site, and in Germany the display of swastikas is forbidden (as it is on ebay also).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> the .de in the site address indicates a German site, and in Germany the display of swastikas is forbidden (as it is on ebay also).


I knew about the swastikas being banned but this isn't a Swastika, it is the SS insignia...must be under the same restrictive Censorship ....
Mcdee
Ps...Just checked out Ebay and they must have lifted the ban...
Swastikas a-plenty...
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=swastikas&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Same difference. Nazi "symbols" are forbidden in Germany. Swastikas, SS runes, even some things like Panzer Divisin emblems if they are from the SS.

Ebay is realy funny. THey have a "swastiaka" selling category, but if you sell models, decals etc featuring Swastikas they can and will be pulled. You will find things listed (like that car). Most likely it is under the radar. Ebay has to find it to pull it. I have several hobby items cancelled; receiving a form letter saying my item violates their policies regarding items that promote hatred, racism, etc. Three items that I can recall being cancelled were a Dragon 1/6 SS Totenkopf action figure, a built model of a German armored car with a swastika air identification flag, and a boxed model Messerschmitt 109 that I had blacked the swastikas out on the box, but made note of their inclusion on the decal sheet. In the last instance, eBay said blacking out the swastikas was an attempt to circumvent their policies; confirmed by the fact that swastikas were indeed included in the kit.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice work on that, Mike.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Very, very nice!! One of my favorite busts. Great job on the colors. DJ, thanks for the info on ebay policy. I did not realize they were that restrictive.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great paint job.Didn't they sell complete figures of these nazi zombies.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That shows your usual brilliant paint work :thumbsup: Excellent job, Bernd!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

excellent paint job, the skin tone is brilliant!... i never heard of the film but will look it up!


----------

